# Renaissance radiant energy chargers?



## Gibby (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anybody had any experience with the Renaissance series of battery chargers? The technology is based on Nikola Tesla's research of radiant energy and has been developed into a very effecient battery charger by John C. Bedini. 

Apparently these chargers can bring a completely dead battery back to life and extends the life of good batteries as well. I'm sure it could extend the battery life and range of an EV. 

Check out their website: http://r-charge.com/index.html


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Gibby said:


> Has anybody had any experience with the Renaissance series of battery chargers? The technology is based on Nikola Tesla's research of radiant energy and has been developed into a very effecient battery charger by
> 
> Apparently these chargers can bring a completely dead battery back to life and extends the life of good batteries as well. I'm sure it could extend the battery life and range of an EV.


This post reads like an ad.

Whenever you see "free energy" run far, far away with your wallet. Their list of patents to back up their tech is laughable ( I had a good chuckle....they think "back-emf" sounds really high tech, despite being totally unrelated to anything they sell). They sell desulphators at best, and claim they work for battery chemistries that don't sulphate. 

Bullshit alert


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Just watched their "proof" video......"fully charged battery reading 22v at the terminals". Hilarious

This guy isn't even charging his batteries, but automagically when you hook up this !!!$1500!!! charger that takes them up to a proper voltage they, like, work and stuff again, man.


----------



## Gibby (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think these chargers are "free energy" chargers. They plug in to an outlet like a normal charger. They just utilize different technology than other chargers. Ive heard some good reviews about them from owners of battery operated equipment saying they extended the life of their batteries, etc.

I am willing to try one out and post my findings on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Any good charger and a person who takes care of his batteries will have good luck and needs no super expensive charger to keep things good. That is one pricy charger for only a 24 volt charger. I'd say don't waste your money. It is a scam to take your money. I'd almost bet if you took one apart you'd find the guts of a common charger you can get at any auto parts store or marine outlet. No need to spend $1500 on something I can get for $150 bucks. He is just adding on a zero and some fancy words and video to sucker you into buying one. Don't buy the hype. It is total garbage. 

Pete


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Gibby said:


> I don't think these chargers are "free energy" chargers. They plug in to an outlet like a normal charger. They just utilize different technology than other chargers. Ive heard some good reviews about them from owners of battery operated equipment saying they extended the life of their batteries, etc.
> 
> I am willing to try one out and post my findings on this forum.


"radiant energy" is a bogus term. I will sell you a pulsed high energy electron pump charger for just $1000....more sciency sounding for less money. 

I'll paint the box to match the spectral vibration of the batteries too, to increase unidirectional energy osmotic efficiency


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

> pulsed high energy electron pump


 Nice one. 

I have a nice 24 volt HE electron pump that can do one 24 volt battery or three 12 volt batteries. Auto function too. No need to watch and it won't kill your battery or batteries. Save your money. Mine is electric blue too. $200.


----------



## Pi3141 (Jan 17, 2010)

I was going to post a thread abou these but found this one instead.



Gibby said:


> I don't think these chargers are "free energy" chargers. They plug in to an outlet like a normal charger. They just utilize different technology than other chargers. Ive heard some good reviews about them from owners of battery operated equipment saying they extended the life of their batteries, etc.
> 
> I am willing to try one out and post my findings on this forum.


You are quite right, they are just normal chargers but they apparently charge the battery with a negative pulse and apparently that can charge them deeper, quicker and with less damage to the batteries.

I would be very interested to hear if anyone knows scientifically why this doesn't work or is no improvement etc.

I have spoken to engineers I know and the consensus seems to be that the idea makes sense.

Anyone actually have any experience about this?

Any thoughts on charging batteries negatively?


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

negatively charging a battery ? wait , any battery is charged by putting into the negative side . IE; discharging a battery , flow is neg to positive . dc tig welding will drive this into your head over and over , if you positive the torch the electrons will flow into the tungsten tip overheating it .making a nice hard ball that i get to grind to a point . there is a procedure for welding aluminium this way with over sized torch , cleaning of the work as electrons leave the work . i liked the ferrous wheel energy thingee ps; radiant energy , everything electric radiates a magnetic field


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

> Any thoughts on charging batteries negatively?


Positively and utterly bull shit.


----------



## icec0o1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Pi3141 said:


> Any thoughts on charging batteries negatively?


I have a few negative thoughts about that.


----------



## Pi3141 (Jan 17, 2010)

icec0o1 said:


> I have a few negative thoughts about that.


I found some papers regarding negative pulse charging, at least applying negative pulses during the charging period to improve nattery life and apparently capacity.



> Application of pulse charging techniques to submarine lead-acid batteries
> 
> Abstract
> 
> ...





> Research on Fast Charge Method for Lead-Acid Electric Vehicle Batteries
> 
> Abstract
> 
> ...





> Rapid Charge System for Lead-Acid Battery of Solar Energy Street Light based on Single-Chip Microcomputer
> 
> 2008 International Conference on Computer Science and Information Technology
> 
> ...


----------

